# Today's trip



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Took my SW99 to the range today, as I had been neglecting it in favor of my P99. The P99 is just a tad bit more accurate, but not by much. My best target w/ it today was a 45. U can see I stacked 3 rounds on top of each other. Then, the other 2 were because of me. My hands are not the steadyiest.

Also took my USPc again - I am getting much better with it. It doesn't compare to my P99 in accuracy for me, but my groups are tighter, and I no longer shoot low. I meant to save a target, but I was talking to someone, and ended up forgetting.

I shot 3 rounds thru a guy's Para Ordinance 1911 double stack. Nice gun, but not for me. The body isn't as comfortable as a single stack. And, he had new sights that had not been sighted in yet. So, it shot low for me. After I shot those three 45 ACP rounds, though, it thru me off for the next 50 rounds thru my own gun. I finally got back into the groove, though...

Anyway, I got a score of 45 on this target - Don't know if I will ever touch a 49 again like the one I entered in this month's contest. Oh well....


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice shooting. Do you shoot indoors or out?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Indoor range about 95% of the time. Its too damn hot in the summer to be outdoors


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good Ship,just keep it up.


----------

